# What meds do you take for Endo?



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I had my second Lapracopy in April 2001. Since then, I haven't taken ANY birth control pills or medications. Even though I haven't had any pelvic pain, I have been extrememly tired and weak, lower back pain, nausea, IBS, etc. I am sure it is the endo acting up. (My blood work was done yesterday but I think it is all fine). Anyhow, what do you all suggest??


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

I think that we women with Endo know when it is returning. so trust your instincts.I had my lap in June and was told that she could not get it all, within three months the pain has returned. October and November were very bad as far as chronic pain was concerned. Luckily my therapist suggested taking an SSRI (antidepressant) for two reasons 1) the pain was making me depressed and 2) more importantly, when you are in chronic pain seratonin gets leeched from your body and causes more pain and it makes it harder to recover from the pain. I don't like to take meds but I feel now that I am "used to my Continuous Birth Control Pill and been taking the SSRI for a few weeks now the change is amazing. Just me though...


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Oh, btw, I take Zoloft, Claritin, & Bentyl.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

I have an appointment with my doctor on the 31st, most likely he'll suggest another lap. It'll be my third one, how depressing!I'm taking Continuous BCP (Microgynon) and for the pain I take Naprosyn and Voltarin. But even though I had my daughter 5 months ago, I have a feeling it's already back: the pains, nausea, soooo tired, headaches... etc Plus I've been bleeding lightly for two weeks (TMI I know!), so I finally got off my backside and made an appointment! Not looking forward to it tho.


----------



## bkisis (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm taking Synarel, Calcium, estrogen replac (add back ), celebrex and Librax for IBS.....but still having pains that I don't think are related to the endo although some I know are related to the Synarel. The side effects are hard to handle but cbcp's weren't working for me, and personally I'd rather stay away from Lupron myself.You shoud talk to your doc, b/c I had endo pain soon after my lap, I didn't get much relief from it. I had my lap about 2yrs ago and my endo has spread rapidly since then....trust your instincts.Take care


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

I had my lap in October. Synarel is what I am prescribed but the manufacturing is running behind, my doctor doesn't like Lupron. I have to take it for three months when it does make it to the drugstore. For now I am on the pill (wish I had another reason other then endo, hehehe).


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

At one point I considered Synarel, but never used it. (I would not want Lupron--ugh!) Have you had any side effects iwth the Synrael?


----------



## bkisis (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah... this past time I had to refill my Synarel and it was on back-order and I got it late...and I always order it before hand b/c places don't seem to carry it. I do have side effects with the Synarel....acne, some hot flashes, moodiness, depression, body aches....sometimes I feel like a madwoman!







But I'm currently trying to find the right addback (estrogen) replacement to balance out some of these side effects...I will be picking them up tomorrow.I think compared to some of the side effects I've heard from Lupron...mine aren't as bad, so I'm hanging in there. Although I've spoken to others who have taken Synarel and had completely different side effects....Take care


----------

